
Ask HN: Do I need consent to track usage data? - valine
I&#x27;m currently building an iOS app in my free time and I would like to collect some anonymous data such as which features are being used, how long the app is open for, etc.  Ethics aside, do I need to inform the user of this?
======
jeffmould
IANAL, but at minimum you should have a clear privacy policy that outlines
what you do collect, why you collect it, and how you use it. You should also
offer, to the best of your ability, a way for the user to opt-out if possible.

